# How do I know its over and everything is out??



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I know I'm asking a lot of quetions and some are redundant...sorry!

How do I know that everything came out. I don't that I've had a lot of clotting and I haven't had a lot of cramping. I haven't saoked any pad completely....just spots of one. I've had people freaking me out because they say I have to get a d/c to make sure everythng is gone and that i do not end up with an infection.

How do I know if I have an infection? This is worse than my pg worries









Thanks ladies for being so understanding......this is hard but I'm just trying to get through it and maybe grieve a little later.....


----------



## NBrenda814 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi Megan- Brenda from the WebMD board........someone posted the other day that you had a pos. preg test...........I came on here to find out how you're doing.

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. A lot of the girls on Web MD wanted to say how sorry they are- and that you're in our thoughts!!








from us at WebMD!!


----------



## Benjismom (Aug 24, 2002)

Dear Megan:

I'm sorry you're going through this--I did 10 months ago and I remember how scary and upsetting it was. I don't think you have to have a D&C but you should be monitored by a health care provider to be sure everything is progressing alright. Since your pregnancy was very new, you may not have a ton to get rid of (sorry to be graphic). Some women bleed less intensively over a long period of time, while others bleed a lot for a short time. When I miscarried I went in for an ultrasound after about a week or so of bleeding. It showed that the "products of conception" (a favorite term) were not there, which was reassuring. Some providers monitor your blood HcG levels to be sure they go down to zero.

You should be prepared for stopping and starting, which happened to me. The bleeding had stopped, then one night I was out with friends and, gush; it was quite a mess. I think I carried pads in my purse for about six weeks to be sure I wasn't caught offguard again. My midwives said that kind of pattern is not uncommon.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## MossbackMeadow (Nov 1, 2002)

Megan,
I've had 3 miscarriages. One at 6 weeks lasted about 4 days, with the heaviest bleeding and contractions on the last day.
The 2nd, at 9 weeks, lasted 10 days. It started with spotting and went on with lots of heavy bleeding, cramping, flooding, and passing lots of material.
The most recent was in September. I was 7 weeks along. It lasted for 1 week and began with spotting - it was much like my 2nd miscarriage.
Your body knows how to clean itself out. Be patient. I'm not sure if anyone actually "needs" a D&C. If you really needed one, you would probably have prolonged cramping and run a fever.

Peace to you!

Mossback


----------



## rianna (Jul 28, 2002)

I am going through the same thing... please, any advice would help!

How painful is this supposed to be? I can say that after 30 hours of labor at home... this is pretty painful.


----------



## jordmoder (Nov 20, 2001)

Are you still feeling pregnant? Everything that people have said is accurate - in other words, no two m/c are alike. But even at 6 weeks, there has to be a "heavier than a normal period" amount of bleeding to clear out your uterus.

As for me, I lost a twin at 6 weeks - just one 50cent size blood spot and a little bit of tissue. No cramping. I *knew* I was still pregnant, and the other twin is 6 1/2 months old now.

But I was sure freaked for a while. Even a bi'manual exam by an experienced practitioner can tell you if your uterus is still "full" or not...(that's what I did, 10 days later)

I'm so sorry that without insurance this is additionally stressful for you.

Take good care of yourself and try not to stress *too* much.

Oh, and it is VERY VERY rare to get an infection from an early loss. But the signs would be: flu-like feelings (achey) a temp of 100.4 or more, tenderness is your abdomen, a foul smelling discharge.

Please keep us posted!

been there with you

Barbara

mama to spirit child Jacob (10/23/98),
spirited child Noah (10/25/99),
"little bird" (m/c 05/18/01) and
Nathaniel who usually just smiles but now cries because he wants to walk so badly (05/02/02)


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

I had to have weekly blood tests to make sure everything was out. When my levels (hcg level) came down to below 5 ( whick for me took 5 weeks!!! Then my midwives knew that everything had come out. I did have heavy , really heavy periods for two months and there was some clotting with the first, my midwives said this is normal. So just try (?) to relax and take good care of yourself.

peace to you, Beth

PS: please ask the questions...that's why the board is here and why we all come here!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

jordmoder= yes I still feel very much pregnant!! I'm still about ready to toss my cookies 90% of the time. I went to the store to buy more toilet paper...I've used quite a bit the last 2 days







and walking through the food getting a couple things I thought I was going to lose it. The smell of fish especially!!

I still have had very little cramping and I cannot say that this has been heaavier than a period. I've had maybe 2 clots the size of half dollars (but when I'd move the toilet water...sorry...hehehe.....it would only be a string of something. I don't know that I've passed tissue. Mainly what I've been calling clots were about the size of half a pea. There has been a fair amount of blood but not more than my post partum bleeding.

My uterus still feels full. I'm assuming thats cause it isn't over. I've secretly wondered about the twin thing (I'm pretty sure when I ovulated last...if its when I think it was...I released 2 eggs...one from each side if thats possible







) but I'm not getting my hopes up at all.

So, the church we attend, which has helped us out so much with our car payment and hiring dh to clean and such, said they would pay for me to go to the dr. I'm not sure if and when I should go. Dh says I don't need to. I'm thinking that in about a week if I still feel full I'll see about going to a local clinic that said I could come in (anyday that there are OBs in)

So, that is what is new!!

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I've been lucky that I've not had a miscarriage, but when I was pg with ds, I bled bright red for a few days. I went in to have hcg levels checked the day after bleeding started and 3 days later and the levels went up appropriately. On my way home from work the day the bleeding started, I bought a pg test- figuring that if I had miscarried, the levels would have dropped to not show a positive. I tested positive again and that made me feel much better, but I had braced myself to lose the baby.

I now think I may have been pg w/twins and lost one. I'm not sure and I have absolutely no medical info to support this, but I had several very vivid dreams to indicate I had twins. It wasn't until after the ultrasound that I was sure I was only having only one.

I hope this isn't out of line, but have you taken another pg test to see if you still test positive? I don't know how long after losing a pregnancy that one would test positive.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Megan, I don't think its unusual to still feel nautious. The nausia is caused by hormones.

What you need to be concerned with is feeling flu like symptoms. Body aches, feaver and such.

Miscarriage can take several weeks. As long as you're not passing huge clotts, running a feaver, or bleading heavily I think it sounds fairly normal.

However, I'm not a doctor or expert. If you feel for any reason something is wrong, please have it checked out.

Only you know your body and what is right for you. Your church sounds very generous in their offer. I'm glad you have that kind of 'community' support. There is so little of that left in this world.

You're deep in my thoughts now. I'll be around most of the day and I'll check this forum often if you need to talk. You may also pm me any time.

Please continue to care for yourself. I know I sound like a broken record saying this - but it's key that you keep hydrated now.

Gently with hugs,

Jacque


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

So, I've had very little bleeding...at least less than I thought I would/should. And for the last 2 hours there has been hardly any. I'm sure this is good...but now I have a pain on my right side. It isn't constant or anything.....I'm still confused about all of this. I want to go to the dr....but dh still wants to wait. I guess if the pain gets severe then we'll go.

I'm sorry if I'm being annoying but we don't have insurance or any money so I don't want to goto the dr if it isn't necessary...actually I wouldn't go even if I had those things...

THanks ladies!!


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I am going through the same thing right now. I passed what I believe was a fetus on Sunday morning. Had some bleeding, clotting on Saturday before. "Labor" pains on sunday morning and they stopped when I passed the fetus. I felt okay for monday and then Tuesday afternoon started cramping again and at 1:30 am the "labor" type pains started again and on Wed. morning I passed another sac-like clot. I am wondering if it was twins or not. Since then my unterus is very tender to press on and it hurts at the end of urination. I am also getting pains in my side when I am moving around.

This is confusing because there is so little info about miscarriages readily available. I do not have a fever of any sort so I don't think I have an infection of any kind.

I would love your input!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm not sure if I would even know if I would passa nything that would be a baby. If I'm between 4 an 7 weeks would there be anything. None of my clots were of significant size. The ones that I thought were larger were really just strings of bloody discharge that collected together after coming out (sorry if thats really gross







)

I'm barely bleeding to day at all. No cramps. I think the pain I had been having was in a muscle not my uterus. It's too far up and to the side to be that. I still want to hurl and my uterus still feel pretty full. So, I'm either not done...or I have a fat uterus









Naturegirl: How are you feelng about all this emotionally??


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

My emotions are touchy. I really wanted this baby. I am still crying when I get asked about how I am doing. I am hopeful that I will be pregnant early next year and I am sure if I am not pregnant again by next summer I will be quite depressed. I think I am in an anger stage of some sort right now. I can't even look at "irresponsible" women who are pregnant or have infants. I know women (or girls) who are doing drugs and don't care one bit about themselves or the baby they are carrying and their pregnancies are viable. Why? Sometimes I just don't understand how the world works... That is what upsets me the most. I know that may seem shallow and mean of me but that is honestly how I am feeling right now.

How are you doing?

Just to let you know I had pains in my side for a couple of days but symptoms have almost completely subsided now (I miscarried a week ago tomorrow). Still some light bleeding and light pains at the end of urination (not to sure why). Other than that physically good.

I found the best thing to do is let it out. The ladies here have been wonderful and I hope I haven't offended anyone with my frankness on my feelings. Just needed to purge it!








Remeber. it's okay to cry.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Ladies, don't be sorry about being frank. I find it refreshing that we can share like this. Most people don't talk about things like this. I think that's why so many women end up in the hospital having a D&C.

By talking abou it, you help others know what's normal and you get to heal your heavy heart.

I'm glad you're both feeling ok physically - but, my heart still goes out to you as you travel this road of greif.

As for the pain after urination - it's not uncommon to get a bladder infection after a miscarriage. Please be aware of what's going on with your body. You may want to get some tomato juice (it's actually better than cranberry) and a probiotic. This will help calm any infection that may be brewing. It may just be the pressure, but these things wouldn't hurt.

Take care and keep hydrated - I have candles lit tonight and will think of your babies warm glow.

Much Gentleness,

Jacque


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

I just wanted to send ((((((hugs)))))))) your way, ladies.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm in the middle of it too. Bleeding and cramping started yesterday and got pretty painful last night. I'm still bleeding quite heavily. I was somewhere between 6 and 10 weeks (had an ultrasound scheduled for 12/10 to date the pregnancy - no LMP to go by). I hope the bleeding ends soon. Every time I go to the bathroom, I look to see if I can see my baby. So far nothing but clots, but it may be too small at this point. Goodness, this is hard...

Kristina


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

To me going to the bathroom was the hardest part.....everytime I'd go I'd feel like I was flushing my baby down the toilet. I didn't say that earlier cause I thought I was being dimented.......but def...to me that was the toughest part.


----------



## dlb (Feb 7, 2002)

I am so very sorry for the loss of these precious babies. Megan, I am a little concerned hear that you have pain in your side, I am not a medical practitioner, but my mother had two ectopic pregnancies-- if the pain there gets very intense please get to a doc, ok? Not to worry you, so sorry if I did, but that can be a concern.

Even if you just need some reassurance, please try to get in and see somebody if that will help you get through this.

Your church rocks!!!

dlb


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Nothing dimented about it. I think anyone who's had a miscarriage has felt the same way (I know I did).

JayGee, a warm and gentle welcome to Mothering. I'm so sorry about your loss. This is a horrible thing to go through.

Please take care of yourselves. Still thinking of you all as you journey through your grief.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

sending you ladies hugs, a shoulder to cry on, healing thoughts and a cup of warm tea.

please be loving to yourselves and know that we here at this forum are with you on this journey.

peace to you,

Beth


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I have a question I hope someone can help me out with. I miscarried a week ago and at this point I have some very light bleeding. My question is I thought I would bleed longer (11/2 to 2 weeks) and the bleeding I am doing now is VERY dark. It is almost black. Is this normal? I know old blood is very dark but I have never had anything like this...


----------



## rianna (Jul 28, 2002)

Nature Girl....

My bleeding is about the same as yours. Very bark. I think its a good sign that its dark instead of bright red. I am going to send you a PM in a few seconds here.

JayGee...
I went to the bathroom and looked for a week. When I thought everything was finally done I felt this strange sensation while walking in my kitchen and went to the bathroom.. when I looked down I saw a pretty big sack. I called my midwife a sure enough it was the baby. The timeline: started spotting on Monday... Tues came blood, getting reder and reder... by the evening I was feeling a bit crampy. Wed.. the worst day!!!! Labor like pains in the morning lasting 3-5 hours... heavy crampy the rest of the day.... Thurs: felt better but the blood was heavy and was still crampy... Fri: same as Thursday.... Sat: felt great, so much better. No cramping and the blood was stable... I went out for the first time in days. I had a good morning but by the afternoon I was feeling tired and crampy again. I went home. The cramping lasted about 2 hours then went away. I thought I was getting over this whole thing.. the miscarriage was coming to an end. Thats when I passed the baby. I had no warning, no preparation, it just happened. The days fallowing I have been getting better and better. Today I feel the best I have felt.

If you would like to talk more please let me know. Love to you and your family.


----------

